# Free Streaming NHL Hockey Games



## scandy

Sorry for the blatant spam, but this is unreal and here is hoping that it lasts longer than just tonight!

There are 12 games tonight, and they are all being streamed for free! Whee!!

Watch Blackout FREE NHL Hockey Streams! : Mother Pucker Hockey


----------



## scandy

Just a quick update to the URL:

Free Streaming NHL Hockey : Mother Pucker Hockey

All the games since I first posted have been streamed... even the PPV games!


----------



## dona83

The site will be taken down once the NHL finds out and takes legal action.

I subscribe to NHL Game Center to watch all my Oilers games. I got my first two months free with my copy of NHL 2K9 and I'll owe $99 for a Half-Season Pass come December.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Meh.

Diluted hockey is still diluted hockey.

Pass.


----------



## gwillikers

dona83 said:


> I subscribe to NHL Game Center to watch all my Oilers games. I got my first two months free with my copy of NHL 2K9 and I'll owe $99 for a Half-Season Pass come December.


How's that been for you Don? Any hiccups, streaming problems, etc.?
I nearly subscribed, but I work nights so it's not really worth it for me.


----------



## scandy

I don't subscribe to it, but took advantage of their free preview and wrote a review on it:

NHL GameCenter Review : Mother Pucker Hockey


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I just watched a game on the site and it was pretty good. It gave me the Rogers Sports Net feed straight with all the advertising. I suspect the frame rate is not quite good enough though, because when the action got fast there was some choppiness. The resolution was fine, certainly better than the aging TV set.

As far as the site being taken down, I was wondering about that since the place that this Mother Pucker Hockey site is linking to for the streaming video is in the Netherlands. They have a lot more on their site than just NHL games.

ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV

There's little info on the site, but I noticed that in their terms of service they don't claim any responsibility for copyright infringement, etc. I guess if they get taken down or how soon will depend on Netherlands copyright law.

As far as the NHL package, it seems a little pricey if they they aren't going to provide all the games of your favourite team. I'd be primarily wanting to watch the Canucks games and many of those will be blacked out. I'm not terribly interested in watching some random Tampa Bay vs. Columbus games.


----------



## scandy

I've spoken with a few people that run sites such as that, and apparently they think they are immune of all legal action since they aren't in the states / canada.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

scandy said:


> I've spoken with a few people that run sites such as that, and apparently they think they are immune of all legal action since they aren't in the states / canada.


I would doubt they are immune, but it's probably vastly more complicated for a corporation to take an action against them in another country. It would also depend on the particulars of the laws in the country. The problem would be that the more successful the web site got, the more incentive the NHL or other copyright owners would have to take them down. My guess would be that this site is going to be temporary, so enjoy it while it's there. It might be they already have plans in place to move it to another country if challenged.


----------



## scandy

Yeah I wouldn't doubt that they have some sort of plan in place... what it is I don't know though.

Anyway, I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Watched another Canucks game using this streaming site. There are times when the video gets a little choppy, but over all not too bad.

One thing that bothers me is that the image is stretched out horizontally. I makes the rink look European size and all the players look like the Thing from the Fantastic Four.










Does anyone know if there's anything I can do on my end to fix this?


----------



## SINC

My daughter and wife, hockey fans both, thank the OP for this site. Me too. It frees up the TV for something much more to my liking when the games are on.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dancing With The Stars??


----------



## SINC

Oasis, Equator and National Geo in HD, d.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Brainiac. You are not in their demographic in any event. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax

Just an update on this thread:


----------



## SINC

Wow, an update on a dead thread from 13 months ago.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

ESPN 360 also has lots of streaming with sports games, subscriptions are at an ISP level so if your ISP scribes it is great, they even let you set up an account for remote access if you are away from your home computer.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Wow, an update on a dead thread from 13 months ago.


Hey SINC, there are no "dead threads" on ehMac. This thread is still very popular as it has been viewed over 40,000 times. Do a Google search for "Free NHL Streaming" and look at one of the links in the top 5 results. 

For those finding this information through a Google search, I thought I'd post an update. 

Just because a thread scrolls into the "archive"s, its often still referenced by thousands of people.


----------



## SINC

My thinking is that when threads get that old and buried that deep, a new development is better placed in a new thread to draw attention to it.

Nine times out of 10 a revived year old thread is brought forward by a spammer. YMMV.


----------

